# Still waiting for 5d mkiii but should I be?



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm one of those guys who has been wanting to upgrade to full frame from a 550d but decided to wait for the 5d mk III instead of getting a 5d mk II.

Last fall I decided to wait until the new year to see if Canon announced it. So as there is still no sign its time for me to reassess.

The last rumor on here was for an announcement end March and in hands by summer... 

Whats the latest... and what do you guys think on expectations for when announce and in hands will be.

Since the 1dx announcement we have had nothing from Canon. Nikon have announced the D4 and have a date set for Feb 7th (I think without double checking) for more announcements which is expected to include the D800.

As the D800 will be the direct competitor for the 5d mk III are we expecting Canon to be waiting to react to that? Possibly with a couple of different prototypes of a 5d mk III to choose from? Or are Canon just doing their own thing and we shouldnt expect any sort of reaction?

I know the 5d mk II is a great camera and many people waiting for the 5d mk III decided to stop waiting and just get one and have since been on these forums saying what a wonderful decision it was.

As is the case with a lot of these kind of decisions I find myself having missed the best recent prices for the 5d mkII ($1999 at the end of last year) but there is a current $100 rebate that expires Feb 4th (before Nikons supposed D800 announcement). Amazon is currently carrying it for $2,169.95 but it seems BHP have increased the price to $2,319.95. It does seem both are carrying the 24-105 kit for $2,799.00.

So even though the current rebate expires before the D800 announcement (if it happens) will the price of the 5d mkii drop further in reaction to the D800 announcement?

Obviously I am overthinking this to the point of obsession but I dont want to buy the 5d mkii and scream when the 5d mkiii comes out a couple of months later and be looking enviously at comparisons of how much better the 5d mkiii's image quality is especially in low light etc for the next few years, knowing I could have bought that instead... buuut I also dont want to still be waiting at the end of the year still taking pictures with my worn out T2i, no 5d of any kind and another year of wasted opportunitoes to have taken better IQ pictures... 

I know this has been covered before but time moves on and we are getting closer to the 5d mkiii release (we may not know when it will be but each day we are getting closer). There is a tipping of point of when waiting will have become worthwhile or not... I'd rather be on the right side of it 

As an easier question to answer... If I did get the 5d mkii should I get the kit or just the body? My current lens line up is 17-40L, 70-300L and a 50 f/1.8 (that I dont think will work on a full frame anyways?) 

I think the 17-40 which is a general purpose lens on the t2i will be much too wide for that usage on a full frame? So I'm probably answering my own question that there, but thoughts would be appreciated.

Let the assault of the "just buy a 5d mkii and youll no regret it" and "this has been covered so many times... will you please shut up!" comments begin...


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait for 7 feb to see if Nikon announce the d800, then see any respond from canon. If no just get the mkII.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you even afford the 5d Mk III?

No doubt the 5D MK III will be better and more capable than the MK II, but it does come down to cost (if the kit is $3900 are you still interest???) and availability (if it takes another 8 months to get it in your hands, are you happy with what you have?


----------



## gwei8 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was in the same boat myself last month, to wait or to pull the trigger on 5D2... I sold my 50D and got the 5D2 kit and am very happy. Look at it this way, say 5D3 is in fact announce in March or April, there will be some time before it's actually available for purchase. Not to mention the sky high prices, demands, initial bugs... etc. You will be lucky to get your hands on one late this year. All that is assuming you are willing to put down $2800 or higher for body alone. If you are making money as photographer, by all means wait for better and newer product. If this is just a hobby like me, I say go for 5D2 and don't look back. If you do get it, I say go for the kit like I did, 24-105L is a great all around L lens... I got mine 3 weeks ago and ended up paying $2490 for the kit after all my cashback/ credit card offers.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 17, 2012)

Your three lenses would work on a 5DmkII no problem, so that shouldn't be an issue.

The 5DmkIII is at present, just a rumour. It's possible we will see an announcement in March with a summer release, it's possible we'll get an announcement in autumn with a Xmas release, maybe it'll be a 3D or a 4D, we just don't know. I and when something new gets released, it will be pricey as well. 

You wouldn't regret getting a 5DmkII, it's a good solid camera that will serve most purposes. Even when something new comes out with some new bells and whistles on it to make 5DmkII owners feel like they are missing out on something, the old 5DmkII will still be a good camera.

It's a gamble I know, but go with what feels right and good luck.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 17, 2012)

Similar situation (in NJ, using a T2i and waiting for a 5D3) and I have an answer. I think it comes down to what you do with the camera. I was paralyzed wondering what to do until Canon offered a refurb around $1600 and B & H gave away the 5D2 last month (for $1999). I had my finger on the "buy now" button when the answer came for me.

My first love is candid portraiture. I want the best image quality I can get, but what I have now is at least adequate most of the time; the 5D2 is more desirable. There are times when I miss a picture because of AF deficiencies in the T2i. The expression on a human face and a look in the eyes can change faster than any AF can manage, but the faster the better. The 5D2 will give better IQ, but I still have the AF issue to live with. Short of robbing a bank for a Canon flagship camera, what I want is a combination of the 5D2 and the 7D.

I could buy a 7D today and solve the AF issue, but I haven't improved the overall IQ since it uses the same sensor essentially as the T2i. And since the 7D will probably be soon upgraded....well.

So, I have three options:

1. Buy a 5D2 and get IQ improvement that is often described as "dramatic" while not improving my AF issues.

2. Buy a 7D and get better AF performance for the same IQ.

3. Wait to see if Canon offers a better option for me in some near future. I don't necessarily buy into the idea that Canon will issue a 5D3, but I think they will offer something that will work better for me.

I chose option three and closed the B & H window without clicking the "buy now."

Since I'm not in the photography business in any way anymore, I don't have client demands for anything -- I'm mine own customer. I believe 2012 will provide an option for improvement, and I'm willing to wait for the "total solution," so to speak.

So, in your case, I'd suggest you really explore what you do with the camera -- what kind of images do you take and what kind do you want -- and what are your real equipment needs for getting there. After that, you can decide if you need to or want to wait for any other options.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 17, 2012)

You have great lenses for the money! All 3 will work on the FF sensor.

Reading from your post, I get the impression that you probably will get frustrated if the 3 is announced a couple of months after you buy the 2. Why not wait a little. The probable announcement is anywhere form Feb to September. 

I'd wait till Mid April, if nothing is announced and you cannot wait; then you can always get a 5D classic as a stop-gap and resell after the 3 is announced later in the year. You can get one decent one for $800 and reselling it should not be an issue since it is a FF body and people still like the IQ of it. This is what I have done. I would buy a mk.ii if the price fell below $1800. I am willing to spend up to $3k for the mk.iii if it has better ISO performance, if not I will get a used Mk.II and install magic lantern on it.

I was reading this month's "Popular Photography" this morning and the editorial said that they have been told by a few executives at Nikon/Canon that they have delayed the announcement of a few DSLR's in 2011 to 2012. With the 5D being the oldest un-refreshed body in the Canon line-up, there's a pretty good chance we will see one soon.


----------



## MartinvH (Jan 17, 2012)

If you already manage to 'outwear' a perfect good strong build 550D I would not wait to buy an more expensive 5D MK3
Buy a relatively 'cheaper' 5D MK2 but do realize it will not last 2 years in your hands.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 17, 2012)

SGINJ, From the time you decided you needed a 5D3, or FF in general to now, how many awesome photos have you taken? More than before? Less? I hope the answer is more, or at least the same. It's fine to fret and agonize about your next camera purchase, but you should be shooting to improve our skills and enjoy photography in general in the mean time.

If I was in your shoes I'd try an pick up a used 5D2 now, sell your 550, and buy a 5D3 (assuming it ever comes) 6-12 months after it shows up. You'll be FF now, and you'll pay less for the 5D3 when it does come, and won't be getting the buggy/new camera on the assembly line version the early adopters do. And the leap from 5D2 to 3 will in my opinion be more of a walking step. 

Anyway, the D800 and 5DIII are just rumors, tired, 2+ year old rumors. And if announced today it would be 3-6 months before you could have one.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 17, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Can you even afford the 5d Mk III?
> 
> No doubt the 5D MK III will be better and more capable than the MK II, but it does come down to cost (if the kit is $3900 are you still interest???) and availability (if it takes another 8 months to get it in your hands, are you happy with what you have?



+1 

I too was in a very similar position. And like the OP had gotten obsessive with checking prices daily, even hourly as well as hitting refresh on CR to see if my waiting would pay off. In the end I got fed up. I needed to upgrade my 5+ year old 400D (Xti) and decided to pull the trigger. I'm not saying you need to buy a MkII now, but to me it ended up feeling right. 

The other issue (for me personally) with people saying 'maybe wait another 3 or so months and see if anything gets announced...' is that for me personally the longer I wait, the less sense it make to buy, as every day that goes by you are in fact a day closer to some sort of announcement of an update. This to me makes it harder and harder to ever purchase the damn thing. And even worse, every day that goes by is another day lost without a better camera.

Also, there's nothing saying you couldn't buy a 5DII today and sell it once the MkIII is a few months out of the gates... Yes, you will probably lose some of your investment, but with prices being as low as they are, I wouldn't think it will be too bad. Just have a look at how much a classic 5D still goes for on ebay today, even years and years down the line from its release.

Just my $0.02


----------



## shinyknights (Jan 17, 2012)

Just buy the 5D Mark II now. Get it new or used and start taking pictures! Get yourself familiar with the FF body. You wont regret it. I picked up the 50mm 1.4 and the 85mm 1.8. They're both small, light and low profile lenses and allow you to go street photographing without being notice. Best of all, the FF body lets you take great low-light shots!

You can always decide to sell your 5D Mark II when the 5D Mark III comes out. That's what I'm planning on doing once I've had my fun with the 5D Mark II. If you go this route, you would appreciate the 5D Mark III even more because you'd have the 5D Mark II as a reference point to compare with.


----------



## Penn Jennings (Jan 17, 2012)

It seems to me that the longer you wait, the less sense it makes to purchase now unless you either really need it now or you have one or more very important shoots in the near future.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 17, 2012)

buy it now - then sell it later. people act like old models have time bombs planted in them that Canon activates when they release a new model.

I understand if you would be able to get your hands on a "iii" right away and at the same price, but neither of those will happen. Just get it - you'll be happy!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2012)

One the day after the MK III is released, rumors for the 1D MK IV will start. I've had my 5D MK II for over three years now, its still very good, in fact, its getting better as better raw converters are being released, I've gained a full stop due to better NR software out there.


----------



## rahkshi007 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am nikon crop sensor user for past 3 years, then i decided too jump to fullframe 5d markii, i choose canon because i found most "L" lens is cheaper to "N" lens.. I personally did not take the kit, i choose the 24-70mm f2.8L. but if you are the person who like take video, the 24-105mm is great choice. for still image, f2.8 is better..


----------



## iaind (Jan 17, 2012)

I cant see the 5dIII being announced until the 1Dx hits the shelves. It may be as late as Photokina.
The current kit price of 5DII is less than the launch price of body only. If you can wait until 2013 hold back otherwise get the 5dII kit now


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One the day after the MK III is released, rumors for the 1D MK IV will start. I've had my 5D MK II for over three years now, its still very good, in fact, its getting better as better raw converters are being released, I've gained a full stop due to better NR software out there.



Indeed. A 5d mk II will still take impressive pictures in ten years, and those pictures will still look good!


----------



## Penn Jennings (Jan 17, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> buy it now - then sell it later. people act like old models have time bombs planted in them that Canon activates when they release a new model.
> 
> I understand if you would be able to get your hands on a "iii" right away and at the same price, but neither of those will happen. Just get it - you'll be happy!!!



Unless he is a professional, a $2K - 3K investment in a body near the end of its cycle is a big deal AND a long term commitment. He will probably have this body for years. It only makes sense for the average person to think hard about it. The 5D Mark II has been out for years, if he has gone this long without it then the odds are are that he can make it another 6 - 12 months. The only cost to waiting is an intangible "oppertunity" cost. The cost of purchasing now and then finding out that maybe he could have gotten the new model that might have more pixels, better low light performance, less noise, video autofocusing, etc would be substantial. Although reselling is an option, it is a pain, in addition to being it's own cost / loss. 

The real problem in trying to balance this equation and coming to a good answer is that there are too many unknowns. The release date s known, the features are unknown, etc. However, I have a simple rule about things like this, when in doubt, don't spend money. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Enrico (Jan 17, 2012)

I was in the same situation. In the end I was so fed up with the situation itself that buying the 5D2 actually gave me time to focus on my work, family and photography and not only rumor sites  Actually worth a few hundred dollars just to get it out of my system...

I can not say what will be right or wrong. It is completely up to you. 

I decided to wait until September 2011, then October (for a few rumors) and if no 5D3 I would get the 5D2. Then I got so pissed on the whole thing I tried to avoid even thinking about it... and then after using my old 350D again on a few events I just couldn't stand it. SO in December I went for the 5D2.

What really made me make the decision was that I promised myself I would only have it for 1.5 - 2 years. Learn FF, invest in lenses and then buy the 5D3 (or whatever will be out there). Then all of a sudden it became quite clear. Yes, I was going to get the new beauty (perhaps not first in line) and meanwhile get back in having fun shooting again. 

The 5D2 will either be sold at that point or make up as an excellent back up body.

Edit: 
And yes, I forgot to mention... The AF is not slow (to me compared to the 350D) it is sizzling fast


----------



## akiskev (Jan 17, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> I'm one of those guys who has been wanting to upgrade to full frame from a 550d but decided to wait for the 5d mk III...



Given the fact that you have waited for that long, DO NOT BUY THE MKII until a mkiii is announced. Just wait a couple of months. You have a great camera and a great lens, there is no need to hurry.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 17, 2012)

akiskev said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm one of those guys who has been wanting to upgrade to full frame from a 550d but decided to wait for the 5d mk III...
> ...



I would say I agree if you don't really really really want a full frame. But if you do - buy it. It's a sweet camera. It's a lot of people's favorite camera.

Every time I look on Flickr I instantly can tell if a picture was taken with a 5D - they have an amazing look to them that I haven't really seen other cameras produce.

I still say buy the #$%*ing thing. Sell it when/if the iii comes out. You will still get a good price for it.


----------



## elflord (Jan 17, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> Let the assault of the "just buy a 5d mkii and youll no regret it" and "this has been covered so many times... will you please shut up!" comments begin...


The reason for these comments is that people have been wishing for/dreaming about the Mark III for years, so it's not really a new camera any more. 

I'd say you should give serious consideration to the upcoming 5D Mark IV which has unknown yet very impressive specifications, and whose release date will be subject to speculation the day the Mark III is announced. That way you stay ahead of the curve. 

In answer to your question about the kit lens: if you want a general purpose zoom, then it makes sense. As you point out, the 17-40 is very wide on full frame. 

Also, f/4 is not all that slow on full frame -- similar dof and low light capability to f/2.5 on a crop. So on a full frame, the 24-105 is a pretty respectable kit lens. The only reason not to get it is if you have your heart set on either the 24-70 or some primes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2012)

Canon has likely been wanting to see the results of the 1DX announcement. I've seen people reporting that pre-orders have far exceeded estimates. 

I think that this means they will proceed with a modest MP count sensor. As to the timing, it could happen any time, they have a plan, but they are not telling, and we won't know until a week or two at most before the announcement. Anyone who claims they know is likely just making it up.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 18, 2012)

Its all a trap. we want the MKIII not because we need it, but because it is an EXTRA. 

put it this way. Are you happy with your MKII? Are you happy with the pictures you take? Do they look like what the pros take? Do you realise that with MKII you can take pictures like the pros and they will look amazing? 

So imagine in another world, there is no MKIII or no future canon announcments. YOU WILL BE VERY HAPPY with your MKII and you know it. 

Only buy the MKIII if you really need that edge. Otherwise you are just buying it because what you have now is not the biggest, fastest, juicest fruit. And thats not the reason to spend you hard earnt money.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 18, 2012)

rahkshi007 said:


> I am nikon crop sensor user for past 3 years, then i decided too jump to fullframe 5d markii, i choose canon because i found most "L" lens is cheaper to "N" lens.. I personally did not take the kit, i choose the 24-70mm f2.8L. but if you are the person who like take video, the 24-105mm is great choice. for still image, f2.8 is better..



I think you've got it backwards, f/2.8 is crucial for video, f/4 is just begging for more noise in low-light situations. The 24-105IS is great for stills because the IS allows you to shoot with a slower shutter speed, which allows you to shoot at a lower ISO. 

With video, sure the IS may stabilize it a bit, but it does absolutely nothing in terms of allowing you to shoot at a lower ISO. 

It's personal preference, I like the 24-105 as a walk around lens for stills, but for video I'd take the 24-70 over it any day.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 18, 2012)

Penn Jennings said:


> The only cost to waiting is an intangible "oppertunity" cost.



I agree with everything you said, but it's "opportunity"


----------



## gmrza (Jan 18, 2012)

iaind said:


> I cant see the 5dIII being announced until the 1Dx hits the shelves. It may be as late as Photokina.
> The current kit price of 5DII is less than the launch price of body only. If you can wait until 2013 hold back otherwise get the 5dII kit now



I would not be surprised if Canon is keeping an announcement for 1 March - the 25th anniversary of the EOS 650 (and of the EOS system). There's no guarantee that Canon will announce the 5DIII then - Photokina is an equally good platform.

I agree on the comment of waiting a while after launch - Canon knows that there will be an initial surge of demand from gearheads and people who have been putting off upgrades. Also, if you are shooting landscapes or doing studio work at ISO100, I doubt that the 5DIII will give you a big improvement (if any) over the 5DII - especially if the 5DIII stays with a 18-21MP sensor - which I think is likely to achieve benefits of manufacturing scale. It is no coincidence that Canon is using the same sensor across most of its line of APS-C cameras.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Lots of very valid points. Some of you have put down my feelings on some aspects better than I did. However, I still have not reached a decision.



> Unless he is a professional, a $2K - 3K investment in a body near the end of its cycle is a big deal AND a long term commitment. He will probably have this body for years. It only makes sense for the average person to think hard about it. The 5D Mark II has been out for years, if he has gone this long without it then the odds are are that he can make it another 6 - 12 months. The only cost to waiting is an intangible "oppertunity" cost. The cost of purchasing now and then finding out that maybe he could have gotten the new model that might have more pixels, better low light performance, less noise, video autofocusing, etc would be substantial. Although reselling is an option, it is a pain, in addition to being it's own cost / loss.



I'm not a professional but last year I did start selling my photography at craft fairs and in a local art store. My stuff can be seen at http://www.someguy-in-newjersey.com if you are interested. My stuff is mainly landscapes but my wife is getting asked for me to do photoshoots for her friends families because of the outdoor portrait and candid shots she is posting on Facebook that I get of our kids when we are out (for example... apple picking http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627707435158/). So I'm not a pro but I'm making some money from photography.


So Penn was right with the comment I quote above... much as I desire to upgrade and keep improving the 5d Mkii or wait for the mkiii choice is a big one for me. I want a more serious camera than a T2i. Perhaps its just me lacking in confidence but when I do start shooting other families, I'd rather the kids didnt have a better camera than me! 

With my landscape work I am selling 12x18 prints (framed to 18x24) and even get blown up to 20x30 but that really does start to push the limits of the T2i. I want to go even bigger, cityscapes look amazing when they get 20x30 and much bigger. Its great to be able to get closer to the print and see the detail keeps on coming. But not being made of money a Hasselblad or a Phase One are not and never will be an option. 




> I cant see the 5dIII being announced until the 1Dx hits the shelves.
> 
> It may be as late as Photokina.
> 
> The current kit price of 5DII is less than the launch price of body only. If you can wait until 2013 hold back otherwise get the 5dII kit now



If they get the 1dx out in hands by March and announce a 30mp+ (with superb IQ for those 30mp+) 5d MkIII same time for an in my hand date of early summer then I would have been happy to wait but if I have to wait until 2013 to get a 5d MkIII (especially if its no huge leap forward from the 5d MkII especially when blowing up huge) then I really will feel I have wasted a year when I could have been getting better shots. Especially if I take a trip somewhere good later this year.


In order to add some more information to the swirling pros and cons list in head...

What do people reckon the price of the 5d mkiii will be? Body and kit? Is a 24-70 f/2.8L II thought be a possible new kit lens for it? Or could they be sticking with the 24-105 f/4?

The cost of the mk iii at release and what the kits lenses are compared the current mk ii cost may make later upgrading an option. For instance if the 5dmkiii is $3500 at release and goes down to $2700 inside a year of release and the 5d mkii is currently $2200 and can be resold for around $1400 then an upgrade from 5d mkii to 5d mkiii could be a made a year after the 5d mkiii comes out for $1300. 




> I would not be surprised if Canon is keeping an announcement for 1 March - the 25th anniversary of the EOS 650 (and of the EOS system). There's no guarantee that Canon will announce the 5DIII then - Photokina is an equally good platform.



I thought the 25th Anniversary was probably why they are getting the 1dx in hands then... perhaps come March 1st if they havent managed to sort out the rumored battery issues and other troubles with the 1dx then they will be forced to announce the 5d mkiii! 



> Every time I look on Flickr I instantly can tell if a picture was taken with a 5D - they have an amazing look to them that I haven't really seen other cameras produce.



One thing that has me tempted is the IQ on the 5d Mkii is great and I have seen many great images taken by it on online friends sites that I almost dont want to miss out on having owned one before the 5d mkiii takes its place.

Apologies to those who dont get people getting themselves so worked up over the mkii or mkiii thing... but then those sort of people probably wont have got to the end of this post to read that anyways...

I'll shut up now...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 18, 2012)

The hidden cost of moving from 1.6 to ff - ensure you factor that into your budget.

For example the 24-70 is a great portrait lens on a 1.6 - but on a ff it is a little short so the next size is a 70-200

So if on your 1.6 your favourite lens is the 70-200, this suddenly needs replacing with what? there is no direct replacement. The same applies to the 100-400 if you use the long end a lot on your 1.6

Just something to watch out for.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 18, 2012)

I think at this point it's pretty simple: wait. Wait to see how much the new ones cost. Wait to see what features it will have. Wait and maybe the price of the 5D2 drop another couple hundred bucks with the new model. Additionally, others will have the same idea and try to unload a used 5D2 to finance the upgrade. I know I'm going to be trolling eBay when the 5D3 is released.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 18, 2012)

If you make money off your work... it would make sense to go to a FF now. The consensus seems to be that the 5D3 will not be a high MP body (though no one knows for sure); it makes sense that Canon pulls back from the MP race and use the 18mp sensor on the 1dx. 

So it will be a slight step back in total resolution from the 5d2, but you will gain in ISO / clarity... In your case it does make sense for you to get a 5d2 now, as for you time is money!


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 18, 2012)

The issues are quite simple.

The come down to wants, needs, abilities, and availabilities

-- You can get an MK II now, and while not perfect, is far from a flawed camera. It is a step up and then some from what you have as well as going from crop to full frame there is some adjustment. Lenses will be different, and you start seeing things differently.

-- There is not much of an opportunity cost. I got my MK II with extras with almost no use for $1800. I can sell it today and probably get close to the same amount out. Obviously when the MK III comes out, the MK II will take a little bit of a hit, but seeing what the MK I currently sells for, its age, and the fact that the MK II is now close to three years out, the bodies still hold their value pretty will, especially if you consider that the MK I has a successor out and a new successor on the horizon. 

Worst Case Scenario I:

You buy an MK II, you use it, a month later MK III is announced, still likely 3 or more months before you can get it, as well as it will be at the top of the pricing curve. You lose $200 - $400 selling your MK II body over what you paid, but in the end you likely got 6 or more months of shooting out of it, so it nets out to $30 - $60 / a month for use of the MK II. Let me ask you this. If someone offered to RENT you an MK II for 6 months and $200 - $300 would you do it? If you are already feeling you are hitting the limits on your current body, would 6 months of a better body help your photography?

Worst Case Scenario II.

You wait. MK III is not announced to PhotoTinka, Limited supply for the holidays, and you really cannot get it for a year from now, as well as it is priced higher than you expect. If you have to wait another year for the MK III will you be happy? Or will you see more and more that your current body is holding you back? 

Best Case Scenario - Which is what I bet on...

Find a cherry used MK II. Pay no more than $1800 for it. Use it for a year / year and a half. Sell it for $1400 - $1500 down the line, and especially if the MK III is anywhere $3K, that is very reasonable. Pick up a new MK III during one of the sales - either the holiday push, or there also seems to be a summer sale. Firmware and any early issues should be resolved, initial demand spike should have eased, and price should have eased a little. The net result should be maybe $200 savings on buying an MK III out of the gate, a $300 - $400 loss on the turn over of the MK II, which will net to a cost difference of $100 - $200 over 12 - 18 months. 

My net cost for the MK II will be about $10 - $15 a month, even less if I hold on to the body for closer to 2 years, and the opportunity cost is a better body for at least 6 months to possibly a year, and an outdated body for possibly 6 months or longer. 

In fact, looking at the eBay prices right now... I can sell my MK II and probably MAKE $100 over what I paid.

I also think there will be a "sweet spot" in timing where the price of a used MK II body post release of the MK III and the drop in price of the MK III body post release will be close to ZERO. It will probably take about a 8 months to a year post release, but in the end the money I lose on the usage of the MK II I will save on the lower price on the MK III, and the question becomes how long is that time frame where my MK II has a successor. 

Your mileage may vary, but I am betting my usage of my MK II will be close to FREE... yes FREE by the time I turn it over and the money difference purchase price minus sale price compared to the savings of buying the MK III after it has been out more then 6 months. 

Money difference nets to ZERO. Image quality improvements over my T2i is realized EVERY day I shoot.


----------



## skmedia (Jan 18, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you even afford the 5d Mk III?
> ...



New is not necessarily better. I was in the same boat. I just decided to go for it. I have not regretted it. Luv the 5D. http://www.skmediagroup.com


----------



## K-amps (Jan 18, 2012)

Great Post Maui5150.

Bottom line, if OP is making money from Photography; he should get a 5d/5dii. 

If not bread & Butter then, better to wait for 5diii announcement and see if it justify's the extra money.


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, new to this forum - and at the risk of offending anyone here, I was actually going for the Sony A77. However, the supply situation has made me reassess the situation! I am now seriously considering the 5D2, it's not that much more expensive. You know what it's like, you see a camera you like, then just have a look at the next one up the range and so on..... Anyway, Just wanted to let you know I feel exactly the same - should or shouldn't I wait for 5D3??? And will I be able to afford it when it surfaces?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Hi, new to this forum - and at the risk of offending anyone here, I was actually going for the Sony A77. However, the supply situation has made me reassess the situation! I am now seriously considering the 5D2, it's not that much more expensive. You know what it's like, you see a camera you like, then just have a look at the next one up the range and so on..... Anyway, Just wanted to let you know I feel exactly the same - should or shouldn't I wait for 5D3??? And will I be able to afford it when it surfaces?



Welcome to CR!

Are you hoping the 5d3 will have more than 24mp? 

The Sony 24mp sensor is not bad, however it's the glass why most of us are with Canon. A 1080p TV monitor is 2mp. Even if you were to do a 4 to 1 pixel bin, an 8 mp sensor would be enough resolution for most uses provided the noise performance was good. The 5d2 is a FF sensor, the lenses are pricier than the EF-S lenses. So factor that in as well. The 5d2 Kit comes with a 24-105 L lens, thats equivalent to 15-85mm on crop sensors like the Sony. What is your lens budget and what kind of photography are you into? You need to make a decision based on several factors... the body you get will eventually fall low in the priority of things once you think this through.


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, got caught up in the MP race - but not so much anymore. I would like at least 20, as I'm into landscapes, and would want to blow it up. However, I'm still working out exactly what my priorities are. Don't think I need high ISO (which would rule out the Sony), don't really need a wide variety of lenses, the majority is done at a quite wide angle. I think a lot of it is just me wanting the latest and greatest, pretty sure I could get most of my needs covered by a, say, A65 or 600D. But I need a camera that can live with me, and a lot of exposure, so build quality is extremely important


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 19, 2012)

If you primarily shoot landscape then a 5Dmk2 and a 16-35 f2.8L will provide you with outstanding value for money its one of my favourite lenses. you could also look at the 17-40 f4L but i personally think the 16-35 is worth the extra money.


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 19, 2012)

Is the 24-105mm kit lens any use? Seems very good value


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Is the 24-105mm kit lens any use? Seems very good value


yes this lens is also excellent value for money i have it too, you just may find it not quite wide enough compared to the 16-35 (really depends how wide you like to go for your landscapes. You also have to consider the 5D3 will cost more than current 5D2 prices and will have a hell of a wait due to demand for it. If you can get a good deal on the 5D2 kit with the 24-105 you will be happy with it. the other benefit of just going with the kit for now is if you decide you really need to go wider later you could look at a dedicated ultrawide prime these get expensive though. what focal lengths do you shoot with on what body at the moment?


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, just on a 350D with 18-55 so far. Only starting to get into photography for real, but really want something I can grow with. Haven't upgraded for 6 years or so, about time I reckon


----------



## elflord (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Is the 24-105mm kit lens any use? Seems very good value



Yes, it's a very highly regarded lens. At the wide end, it's equivalent to 15mm f/2.5 on an APS-C -- so while it's not the widest lens out there, it would give you a wider fov than your current setup. btw if you just have the kit lens -- I'd recommend trying at least one fast prime.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Well, just on a 350D with 18-55 so far. Only starting to get into photography for real, but really want something I can grow with. Haven't upgraded for 6 years or so, about time I reckon


 
ok so thats equal to 28.8mm on the wide end, the 24-105 will appear to give you a nice wide boost. you can do alot with this 1 lens. I would also recommend picking up the nifty 50 for around $100 the 50mm f1.8 just to allow you to play with shallow DoF and low light shooting. should keep you pretty busy until you get bitten by the gear bug


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 19, 2012)

Honestly, still tempted by the A77, and would have bought it by now if in stock (in the UK, and no one can give me any updates, the problem seems to be with the lens)


----------



## elflord (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Honestly, still tempted by the A77, and would have bought it by now if in stock (in the UK, and no one can give me any updates, the problem seems to be with the lens)



You need to decide first whether or not you want to go full frame, then choose upgrades.

Given that you only have the kit lens, I'd recommend a glass first approach -- you will get much more bang for your buck with that approach (you'll need new glass if you get a full frame Canon or a Sony anyway) 

That's not to discourage you from going with Sony if that's what you want -- but my advice there would still be essentially the same, which is, think about which lenses you're going to buy and then get a body to go with them (and it doesn't have to be the latest and greatest) rather than the other way around.


----------



## skye-snaps (Jan 19, 2012)

I appreciate all the advice - and I do agree with it (objectively, anyway). I actually looked at 7D initially instead of the A77, but thought the 5D2 was priced very well in comparison. If I seem confused, it's because I am


----------



## katwil (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> Is the 24-105mm kit lens any use? Seems very good value




I just made the jump from the T3i to the 5D mk II. While I’m very happy I made the move, I must say that the mk II really shows the weaknesses in my 24-105L, especially with barrel distortion at 24mm.

Back to the OP though, the difference I’ve seen in moving to FF from a Rebel has amazed me. The two areas where the mk II stands out most for me are the vibrant colors and the performance at high ISO’s. I’m glad to be getting my feet wet in the FF world now rather than waiting for a camera that’s not even official yet. By the time the mk III is out, and in my price range, my experiences with FF on the mk II will allow me to make the most of the newer model.

Having said that, I do find that the T3i and the mk II are more complimentary than I would have thought. I plan to keep the T3i for a couple reasons. First, for some activities I like to shoot, like sporting events, I’ve become accustomed to the extra reach I get on my 70-200L’s. Second, the T3i is much more convenient for video. The T2i is not quite as user-friendly as the T3i with its articulating screen, but there’s still no menu diving required like with the mk II. And, of course, there’s something to be said about having a back-up camera.


----------



## elflord (Jan 19, 2012)

skye-snaps said:


> I appreciate all the advice - and I do agree with it (objectively, anyway). I actually looked at 7D initially instead of the A77, but thought the 5D2 was priced very well in comparison. If I seem confused, it's because I am



Unless you have a specific reason to upgrade to full frame, it's cheaper to stick with APS-C. 

If you must upgrade the body, the least expensive option that gives you good build quality would be to get a used XXD (e.g. 50D is a solid pick).

The body you have is old, so the urge to upgrade it is understandable but the gap in image quality between older and newer bodies isn't that great -- which is why Canon are prepared to have such long release cycles for their pro bodies. The difference between good glass and the kit lens on the other hand is substantial. You don't need to pixel-peep or split hairs to tell the difference between for example a shot taken with an ultra wide and the kit lens, or the 50mm f/1.4 vs the kit lens.


----------

